
Show HN: Friendly CSV, open-source merge variable sanitizer for outbound sales - ryanckulp
https://friendly-csv.herokuapp.com
======
ryanckulp
code here: github.com/ryanckulp/friendly_csv

most of my email campaigns look something like:

 _hey_ _Ryan_ _, i 'd like to learn more about __Acme Co_ _._

however, many of the lists i build have a few problems:

* merge variables are in weird cases (ie all lowercase, all upercase)

* names aren't split first/last, but have middle initials, etc

* company names include artifacts like 'Inc, LLC, Ltd,' etc that make the message less personal

so, i built this tool to sanitize all this for you (and me), which then spits
back a CSV.

no catch, no costs, no email signup, etc. just your leads, fixed.

 __edited to fix bullets

